# Me Rig



## Ramine (Jan 9, 2005)

well just got new case, so i thougt i should share it with you, it was a 2 hour build, did some soldering for the lights and stuff, now i have just goto get a fan controller and i will be away, but anyway, hope you like it!

Ramine


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2005)

That's sweet. I'm not a big fan of that case, but it looks like you did an awesome job on the cable management.


----------



## djbbenn (May 18, 2005)

Nice system there...at first glances I thought I saw a alienware but its not  Looks neat too, god job.

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 19, 2005)

Dont like the case, but it looks like good quality, and good colors.
9/10


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice, good to see you like it


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2005)

yeh case isnt my style either... other than that it looks great


----------



## tony929292 (Sep 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cooler-Master-Aerogate-3-Black-4-Fan-speed-controller_W0QQitemZ6800757530QQcategoryZ51064QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem i just got that case too    and this contoller  Cooler Master Aerogate 3  very cheap if you dont like it no big loss $   and if you want to upgrade


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 14, 2005)

looks nice!


----------



## tony929292 (Sep 17, 2005)

ramine did your come with light in the handle if it didnt do you have one


----------



## Snake05 (Nov 8, 2005)

Those Alienware cases are huge.  My friend has one similar, but not near as flashy.  It looks awesome.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 8, 2005)

sweet i like it it almost looks evil


----------



## Ramine (Nov 8, 2005)

hehe, the case is huge, in reply to the handle question, the case comes with 2 555 timer chips in the handle, allowing for light display with the correct circuit.

look up 555 timer circuits in froogle


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2005)

Got the same case mate, by the way you havent plugged the power led in/right, because the head lights up. Heres my pc, enjoy:
http://img349.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200511015jq.jpg
I used the chrome effect on my fuji cam to flare the light.


----------



## Ramine (Feb 18, 2006)

0wnage


----------



## jofultner (Feb 26, 2006)

I think that is a beautiful Pre-Mod,Sweet if you go that routte.I prefer building my own design from old server or ATX case.Cutting your own windows and creating new front bezel with 120 fans is the fun of it.Jo


----------



## devinXkillyou (May 11, 2006)

looks like a ripoff of an Alienware case. nice job with the innards though


----------

